# Unknown machine



## Bishop88 (May 23, 2014)

Hello,

Im new on this forum as u may see. And I have one problem… Few days ago while cleaning one of offices we found some kind og engraving machine. But we couldnt find any of papers about her ( dont ask why we dont have it coz dont know ether  ). Ill link some images taken and hopefully someone will recognize her and give me something

Cheers


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

Welcome to *LUMBERjocks*. Awesome first post. (Might want to wash that coffee mug).


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Looks like a small 4 axis CNC milling machine.


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

Maybe it's simply for engraving name tags? It looks like a fairly hefty chuck off to the side there. Is that somehow attached to the mystery machine?


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

It looks like a great project for Friday afternoon at the office. This could take hours to analyze. 

Welcome to Lumberjocks


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Have you not seen a serial number in the bottom or box at the back? Where is that blue cable connected?


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

Just looking at the pics, the blue "cable" appears to be an air line. Don't know what the purpose of it is: what is it connected to is a good question.


----------



## freddy1962 (Feb 27, 2014)

Bacon slicer?


----------



## mramseyISU (Mar 3, 2014)

It's a desktop CNC lathe.


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

It's a production pencil sharpener. Anyone can see that.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Something to do with Vikings as I recall.

Welcome to LJ's Bishop88!


----------



## Bishop88 (May 23, 2014)

@picklehead this is my colleague's desk  i just noticed toilet paper 
@everybody We are using it to engrave names into plates, and we have thorx6 program for it, so waho6o9 wasnt to far off the target  Just want to find whats her name so i could learn more about her… No serials, only bar code and lots n lots of chinese simbols


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Here is a far fetched idea. write all those chines symbols in google translator and see what it says; better yet take a picture of it and go to Alibaba and ask one of those Chines seller to translate it for you. Welcome to LJ


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

http://www.chinese-forums.com/index.php?/index


----------

